# problems with installing opera



## beesatmsu (May 1, 2010)

so firefox is very slow on my quadcore machine (much slower than a xp machine, waiting for more than 10 sec to load a page). 

searched here and was told opera would be faster.

installed opera through port

but I got this:

```
# opera
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libjpeg.so.10" not found, required by "libqt-mt.so.3"
```
googled and was told to update all the dependecies
used "portupgrade -a"
after almost a whole day, I got these messages:

```
* lang/php5 (php5-pcre-5.2.12_2)
        ! x11-toolkits/qt33 (qt-3.3.8_10)       (linker error)
        ! devel/subversion (subversion-1.6.9)   (unknown build error)
        ! math/cln (cln-1.3.1)  (unknown build error)
        * math/libqalculate (libqalculate-0.9.6_5)
        * misc/kdeedu4 (kdeedu-4.3.5_2)
        * audio/arts (arts-1.5.10_2,1)
        * x11/kdelibs3 (kdelibs-3.5.10_2)
        * sysutils/k3b (k3b-1.0.5_2)
        ! misc/kdeutils4 (kdeutils-4.3.5_1)     (unknown build error)
        ! net/kdenetwork4 (kdenetwork-4.3.5_1)  (unknown build error)
        * x11/kde4 (kde4-4.3.5_1)
        * lang/php5 (php5-spl-5.2.12_2)
        ! archivers/php5-zip (php5-zip-5.2.12_2)        (missing header)
        ! security/php5-filter (php5-filter-5.2.12_2)   (missing header)
        * lang/php5-extensions (php5-extensions-1.3)
```

tried to fix one kdeutils4:
#pkg_delete libgmp-4.3.2   

and got:

```
pkg_delete: package 'libgmp-4.3.2' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:                                           
cln-1.3.1
kde4-4.3.5_1
kdeedu-4.3.5_2
kdenetwork-4.3.5_1
kdeplasma-addons-4.3.5_1
kdeutils-4.3.5_1
libqalculate-0.9.6_5
```

I did not really want to break kde either...so I did not use -f to delete package.


----------



## Anonymous (May 1, 2010)

In /usr/ports/UPDATING you will find how to solve your problem.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 1, 2010)

```
pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/...  && ...
```
Is the first part of many "install" lines I use 
nowadays...


----------



## beesatmsu (May 7, 2010)

I am still now sure if pkg_delete -f will cause future problems...since last time xorg and php-extensions had a fight with jpeg and png (xorg wants an older version than what php wanted)...and there was no way to get both working...


----------

